# Fuel Saving Units??



## shezza (May 1, 2009)

Hi all, I have just returned from the Belvior MH show and had a conversation with two exhibitors who were selling fuel saving units
Sunpulse was one and E Mag was another. Over many years we have attended MH shows and these people have been there selling their units, so I would have thought if these products were no good
one would not find them at show after show, in fact as I were speaking to one of the guys someone came up and purchased one for his car because he had one on his MH and said he was well satisfied. So my question is...Does anyone on the forum have any experience of these units good or bad?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Snake Oil! :evil:

Look up the Hawthorne Effect if you are not familiar with it. That explains the "_immediate improvement in fuel consumption_."

"_The impulse can make the atomized granules of Hydrogen separate and stop grouping for a better burn_" 8O :roll:

Granules of hydrogen???? They haven't even bothered to learn the correct scientific terminology. Hydrogen does not come in granules. 8O

And as for "_realigning the orbits of its electrons_" they should win an international prize for creative writing. :roll:

Save your money and wear a lighter right boot. :wink:

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Over the years these wonder drugs have been tested by every bona fide organisation. The very best that was once achieved by one device was so minimal as to be valueless.
IF, just if any of the devices could give any manufacturer an economy advantage over their competitors they would use it. Manufacturers go to incredible lengths to fit every workable economy saving device already.
We are all looking for a magic wand and the marketing organisations use this to sell their 'snake oil'
Buy if you just like buying things but not if you expect them to work.
Alan


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

perhaps you could combine it with one of these ...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ELECTRIC-TURB...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item4aabf8db4c

perfect solution !!!

just teasing !


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Save your money - as already been said = more MPG = lighter right foot !


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Lighter right foot.
Greater anicipation
Using gears correctly
Equals greater mpg

Dave p


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

shezza said:


> in fact as I were speaking to one of the guys someone came up and purchased one for his car because he had one on his MH and said he was well satisfied. So my question is...Does anyone on the forum have any experience of these units good or bad?


I wonder how many times a day he "appears from nowhere to say how good his unit is and can he have another one"?

Oldest con in the world - haven't you ever been down Petticoat Lane Market or anywhere like it?


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Dave (Zebedee) hit the nail firmly on the head, as do the others. Don't bother.............. use the money for something useful instead!


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

i bought one  ..........its now in the garage cupboard with my sky hooks,gigglepin washers and the tartan paint!


----------



## Kartracer2003 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Hi Guys*

I know a little bit about this, Sunpulse are selling a battery conditioning box thats it, waste of money,
I have had my van re-mapped buy wow and what a difference it has made it drives like a different van, more low down grunt, less gear changes, and climbs hills really well and i reckon im getting another 4mile per gallon.
So believe me guys this definatly works, 
I had mine dont 4 months ago and wow where giving a 30 day money back guarentee.


----------

